
Ask HN: If we eat chicken can chicken evolve so that we fail to eat them - InGodsName
Can chicken develop some defense system that humans will ultimately fail to consume them?
======
who-knows95
seems unlikely, chicken meat is normally taken from domesticated farms that
don't really allow for evolution, if a chicken was born with some form of
defence, its likely to be killed before it could spread its DNA.

or what is happening now, a virus passed by ticks that causes allergy
reactions to any type of animal product.

"This specific allergy is related to a carbohydrate called alpha-gal"

~~~
gus_massa
There is _artificial_ selection, that makes chicken better for eating. More
meat. More confortable in chicken-crows. IANACF. So they evolve to be more
edible.

I don't know about a case where some chicken have escaped to the wild and make
a stable colony and then (after many generations) evolved to escape easier
from humans that want to capture them back. I guess there are some cases.

(There are some case of dogs that escaped and became feral. In particular
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo) .)

~~~
who-knows95
yes, artificial selection and artificial breeding are both very useful, but
they wouldn't breed a thing that is negative for the need of the farm.

well, in terms of escaping from a chicken farm, i'm not sure how long a
chicken would survive in the wild, it's very common for domestic animals to
not have the same survival skills than a feral animal?

but that is interesting about the dogs, i know that feral dogs are amazing
adaptable, with Moscow dogs riding on the trains and sending "cute" dogs first
for begging.

------
informatimago
Sure; they did; they evolved to Hooded Pitohui, Little Shrikethrush, Spur-
Winged Goose, and Common Quail.

[http://mentalfloss.com/article/51743/4-poisonous-
birds](http://mentalfloss.com/article/51743/4-poisonous-birds)

